# Feeding



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

hey guys i had a nitrite problem with my tank for about 3 weeks because the bio load was to big when i put my reds in so i bought another rena xp3. now with the two rena xp3s in the tank my reds wont come to the top of the tank to eat blood worms, brine shrimp, frozen white fish ect what can i do should i take the spray bars off and put the little ends on? please help i dont want them to eat each other. i think they already ate 2.


----------

